

Top 10 Reasons Why Dating an Entrepreneur Rocks - vlad
http://www.ladieswholaunch.com/magazine/top-10-reasons-why-dating-an-entrepreneur-rocks/1457

======
DaniFong
I actually enjoyed this. They're generalist platitudes, but at least it helps
to remind me of what I can bring to a relationship. Outside of academic
circles, it's strikingly hard to find dates who aren't, well, intimidated by
independent, able women. The way people 'turn off', on say, OkCupid, when I
mention what I do, had become in equal parts amusing and frustrating.

~~~
acgourley
I suppose I'd buy that being a 'hackrepreneur' women would have a polarizing
effect on mens' interest, but would you really be interested in someone who
had it polarized to the negative, anyway? If there is a shortage of guys who
are into girls who can code, I'm grossly misunderstanding the bay area singles
landscape.

~~~
acgourley
In fact I can think of a ton of people in my immediate social network you
should contact, heh.

~~~
DaniFong
I'm sure there are, for me, as for everyone, many people out there, however
the issue is really just mending the psychological damage caused by
impatiently sampling dating sites. Bad idea.

I also think that many men in tech or science tend to think like-minded women
are, in the abstract, attractive, but _when it comes down to it_ , it's just
not the sort of thing they're looking for while dating. After a while, helping
people discover this loses its novelty.

~~~
dgabriel
It may be more than that. When you are an extraordinary person, your dating
pool is necessarily more limited than it is for the merely ordinary person. I
think this is true regardless of gender or sexual orientation.

In Boston, we have this term "The H Bomb," which is the moment one tells a
prospective partner that one has gone to, or is currently attending, Harvard.
You try to put it off until the second or third date, unless the person you're
dating also has Ivy League credentials. Just that word can end things before
they've started.

~~~
DaniFong
I know exactly what you mean.

Usually, when people ask where I went to school, I say 'a small college in New
Jersey'.

------
lbrandy
Seems odd to me that female entrepreneurs would feel the need to market
themselves like this. I guess a good entrepreneur never misses an opportunity,
huh?

Regardless, I'd rather date an angel investor.

~~~
rms
I'd rather date an heiress.

~~~
xlnt
I'd rather date a world-class philosopher.

~~~
rms
Well, let's just compromise and call Paris Hilton the perfect woman.

~~~
xlnt
“The only rule is don't be boring and dress cute wherever you go. Life is too
short to blend in.”

“The way I see it, you should live everyday like its your birthday”

“A true heiress is never mean to anyone - except a girl who steals your
boyfriend”

\--Paris Hilton

------
radley
"must control... fist... of... death..." - Alice (Dilbert)

------
xlnt
I dislike the collectivist slant in this (and similar) pieces. It's written as
if 'female entrepreneur' is a category one can reasonably make generalizations
about. In fact it is a very diverse category and the generalizations presented
are not an accurate guide to any individuals.

~~~
derefr
Because no one will read "Top 10 Reasons Dating Me Rocks." Instead, the author
derives a sort of "aspect" of themselves, and portrays it as an aspect of an
entire group. This is really the base of quite a lot of the world's rhetoric--
people really talk about groups they don't identify with very rarely.

